# Just one case of uber corona and its a wrap



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Be prepared people....one case of a uber driver getting or spreading corona and uber will do just like the NBA and a lot of other companies....be fore warned


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

I don't know about that but it sure might help put people off leaving the house for uneseccary travel.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Eddie Dingle said:


> I don't know about that but it sure might help put people off leaving the house for uneseccary travel.


It's all just fear mongering


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Be prepared people....one case of a uber driver getting or spreading corona and uber will do just like the NBA and a lot of other companies....be fore warned


Already happened a few days ago in NY, a Long Island Uber driver tested positive and is in a Queens Hospital.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> It's all just fear mongering


Wait, aren't you the one who is fear mongering? There is already at least one confirmed case of a rideshare driver being infected, and yet, rideshare continues on for now. It'll take more than one case, and you and everyone else knows it.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Wait, aren't you the one who is fear mongering? There is already at least one confirmed case of a rideshare driver being infected, and yet, rideshare continues on for now. It'll take more than one case, and you and everyone else knows it.


All it took was 2 cases to shut down the multibillion dollar nba



waldowainthrop said:


> Wait, aren't you the one who is fear mongering? There is already at least one confirmed case of a rideshare driver being infected, and yet, rideshare continues on for now. It'll take more than one case, and you and everyone else knows it.


I'm not fear mongering just informing people of the consequences of what the fear mongers are doing


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> All it took was 2 cases to shut down the multibillion dollar nba


But of course the multibillion dollar private transportation sector follows a different logic. Mitigation over shutting down at present.

You can portray the response to the virus as an overreaction but you need the evidence before making a big claim, especially if your claim is about predicting the future.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> But of course the multibillion dollar private transportation sector follows a different logic. Mitigation over shutting down at present.
> 
> You can portray the response to the virus as an overreaction but you need the evidence before making a big claim, especially if your claim is about predicting the future.


We sit in cars with people getting off airplanes from all parts of the world...we are on the chopping block buddy


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> We sit in cars with people getting off airplanes from all parts of the world...we are on the chopping block buddy


This is literally fear mongering. Is there a risk? Sure. Is a shutdown of all rideshare inevitable? That's for you to prove to us if you believe that.

The fact is, there are already cases of it related to rideshare and Uber knows about it. The app still works for now.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> This is literally fear mongering. Is there a risk? Sure. Is a shutdown of all rideshare inevitable? That's for you to prove to us if you believe that.
> 
> The fact is, there are already cases of it related to rideshare and Uber knows about it. The app still works for now.


Ok...you win I lose


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Ok...you win I lose


No no no, I concede. &#128080;&#127996;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> This is literally fear mongering. Is there a risk? Sure. Is a shutdown of all rideshare inevitable? That's for you to prove to us if you believe that.
> 
> The fact is, there are already cases of it related to rideshare and Uber knows about it. The app still works for now.


I actually believe it's likely Uber will suspend operations after a few more drivers test positive. Driving several different people around to several different places is a pretty ideal way to spread a virus. Check out this stride tax snapshot from a Saturday night I did this fall. I covered a lot of ground. Wether shutting it down is effective or not is a different convo altogether. Nobody should be surprised if it happens though.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> All it took was 2 cases to shut down the multibillion dollar nba
> 
> 
> I'm not fear mongering just informing people of the consequences of what the fear mongers are doing


No You are actually fear mongering.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> No You are actually fear mongering.


Ok thx....you be blessed ok


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

mch said:


> I actually believe it's likely Uber will suspend operations after a few more drivers test positive. Driving several different people around to several different places is a pretty ideal way to spread a virus. Check out this stride tax snapshot from a Saturday night I did this fall. I covered a lot of ground. Wether shutting it down is effective or not is a different convo altogether. Nobody should be surprised if it happens though.
> 
> View attachment 428601


You know, I don't disagree with you. I wouldn't be surprised to wake up in the socialist republic of Washington tomorrow to hear that the Gubiner has ordered all rideshare to a halt.

I just beat him to the punch

( No I haven't broken Jay Inslee's nose) (He is actually a really nice guy for a Socialist)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> All it took was 2 cases to shut down the multibillion dollar nba


can you imagine that an NBA player is worth more than an UBER driver?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Be prepared people....one case of a uber driver getting or spreading corona and uber will do just like the NBA and a lot of other companies....be fore warned


Uberlyft loses money hand over fist when business is booming - suspending operations and having no cars running would be the closest they're ever going to get to profitability!


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> It's all just fear mongering


Said the dead person.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> It's all just fear mongering


I keep telling myself that! It's all for clicks and viewers/ratings. But when I hear about Disneyland and professional sport leagues shutting down; shit! Makes me worry!


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I keep telling myself that! It's all for clicks and viewers/ratings. But when I hear about Disneyland and professional sport leagues shutting down; shit! Makes me worry!


New World order another recession another chance for the top 1 percent to buy things low and resale them high



kc ub'ing! said:


> I keep telling myself that! It's all for clicks and viewers/ratings. But when I hear about Disneyland and professional sport leagues shutting down; shit! Makes me worry!


The 1 percent been wanting this for along time...when stocks crash and investments and life savings are wiped out...that money vanishes to somewhere....into the 1 percents pockets....bill gates is watching this like a pervert watches porn...so is Warren buffet and the Rothschilds...


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

good!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> New World order another recession another chance for the top 1 percent to buy things low and resale them high
> 
> 
> The 1 percent been wanting this for along time...when stocks crash and investments and life savings are wiped out...that money vanishes to somewhere....into the 1 percents pockets....bill gates is watching this like a pervert watches porn...so is Warren buffet and the Rothschilds...


Whack a doodle!










Bill Gates is a little diffrent but he and Melinda are salt of the earth people. They spend BILLIONS every year trying to enrich and better the lives of people around the globe.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I keep telling myself that! It's all for clicks and viewers/ratings. But when I hear about Disneyland and professional sport leagues shutting down; shit! Makes me worry!


As a person who spent half my life on a hospital floor, it's time to take this s*** seriously.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Whack a doodle!
> 
> View attachment 428913
> 
> ...


Bill gates is obsessed with depopulation...for the last 15 years he keep predicting and hoping some plague will kill BILLIONS of people...years ago he said "we" are working on ways to take the earth from 10 billion people to 3 billion...and soon after we had the gay agenda and the me too agenda...you get awards for being gay and not having kids and punished for straight men behavior that leads to kids... especailly if youre black...they even gave us a gay loving colored president as a blue print....go ahead and be simple minded and call me crazy...you laughing at me and I'm laughing at you and your blistful ignorance


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Bill gates is obsessed with depopulation...for the last 15 years he keep predicting and hoping some plague will kill BILLIONS of people...years ago he said "we" are working on ways to take the earth from 10 billion people to 3 billion...and soon after we had the gay agenda and the me too agenda...you get awards for being gay and not having kids and punished for straight men behavior that leads to kids... especailly if youre black...they even gave us a gay loving colored president as a blue print....go ahead and be simple minded and call me crazy...you laughing at me and I'm laughing at you and your blistful ignorance


Yes you're crazy. Bill Gates has done more to end malaria than any other person on this planet. Malaria is one of the top Killers. You have no freaking idea what you're talkin about do you?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Yes you're crazy. Bill Gates has done more to end malaria than any other person on this planet. Malaria is one of the top Killers. You have no freaking idea what you're talkin about do you?


I'm not going waste my time with the simple minded....yeah ok a white man get in front of a camera and say "hey look I'm helping blacks" and we fall for it over and over again huh....it has never happened...no white man has EVER helped black people or any people of color..without it being a sick twisted hidden agenda


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I'm not going waste my time with the simple minded....yeah ok a white man get in front of a camera and say "hey look I'm helping blacks" and we fall for it over and over again huh....it has never happened...no white man has EVER helped black people or any people of color..without it being a sick twisted hidden agenda


You need to read about the Gate's Foundation.

You are so uninformed, I'm embarrassed for you.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Just like 2010 1 island split by race...only the black side ends up with a deadly "earthquake" and Israel who kill Palestinians babies for fun...just so happen to be right there with mobile hospitals and organ removing equipment and they were really devoted to helping them poor blacks..








Buck-a-mile said:


> You need to read about the Gate's Foundation.
> 
> You are so uninformed, I'm embarrassed for you.


We're not the same species...i care nothing for you and the feeling is mutual for sure


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Just like 2010 1 island split by race...only the black side ends up with a deadly "earthquake" and Israel who kill Palestinians babies for fun...just so happen to be right there with mobile hospitals and organ removing equipment and they were really devoted to helping them poor blacks..


Don't get near a doctor, he'll put you on a three-day mental hold.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> You need to read about the Gate's Foundation.
> 
> You are so uninformed, I'm embarrassed for you.


I gave you a video of him obsessing over depopulating Africa...and you still telling me about a book or a foundation


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I gave you a video of him obsessing over depopulating Africa...and you still telling me about a book or a foundation


I'm telling you that's a bunch of crap, and your brain needs some help.

What is your education?
3rd grade?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Don't get near a doctor, he'll put you on a three-day mental hold.


Good one&#128513;&#128077;&#128533;...you right whites especially Americans and Israelis just love blacks to pieces and just be helping us and want us to live prosperous and have a long life full of wealth and happiness


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Just like 2010 1 island split by race...only the black side ends up with a deadly "earthquake" and Israel who kill Palestinians babies for fun...just so happen to be right there with mobile hospitals and organ removing equipment and they were really devoted to helping them poor blacks..
> 
> 
> 
> ...












You sir are a lunatic. Sounds like you just decided to abdicate your humanity, so have fun in Trumpland


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Be prepared people....one case of a uber driver getting or spreading corona and uber will do just like the NBA and a lot of other companies....be fore warned


Dude we're done, we just haven't lied down yet.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I'm telling you that's a bunch of crap, and your brain needs some help.
> 
> What is your education?
> 3rd grade?


One minute in did you hear the fancy words they were using for sterilization and abortion....they said Africa needs more "women reproductive rights"....but it's not just blacks...its you too....they have put enough poison in all the process food that we all love that we all are heading right where they want us.....they want to over work us and under pay us til we die then the next generation repeat the cycle....uber per mile rate is out of the 1930s that's laughable


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> One minute in did you hear the fancy words they were using for sterilization and abortion....they said Africa needs more "women reproductive rights"....but it's not just blacks...its you too....they have put enough poison in all the process food that we all love that we all are heading right where they want us.....they want to over work us and under pay us til we die then the next generation repeat the cycle....uber per mile rate is out of the 1930s that's laughable


Absolutely none of that made any sense.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I'm not going waste my time with the simple minded....yeah ok a white man get in front of a camera and say "hey look I'm helping blacks" and we fall for it over and over again huh....it has never happened...no white man has EVER helped black people or any people of color..without it being a sick twisted hidden agenda


I lent my Ethiopian brother $1300 to fix his Highlander last month. Times are tough but I know he is a man of honor and will pay me back when he can.

You on the other hand are a Liar and a Lunatic.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I lent my Ethiopian brother $1300 to fix his Highlander last month. Times are tough but I know he is a man of honor and will pay me back when he can.
> 
> You on the other hand are a Liar and a Lunatic.


Your simple minded insults bounces off me...show me where I lied


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> We're not the same species...i care nothing for you and the feeling is mutual for sure


Put down the keyboard and no one gets hurt. ☝&#127996;


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Absolutely none of that made any sense.


Look up "blissfully ignorant"....youll see your picture


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Your simple minded insults bounces off me...show me where I lied


"no white man has EVER helped black people or any people of color..without it being a sick twisted hidden agenda"

Automatically Made you a liar. Provably untrue millions of times and ridiculous to boot.

Nothing is ever always anything.

It is an impossibility.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> "no white man has EVER helped black people or any people of color..without it being a sick twisted hidden agenda"
> 
> Automatically Made you a liar. Provably untrue millions of times and ridiculous to boot.
> 
> ...


I take that back....NO white leader....NO white nation...NO guy like Bill Gates....NO nation like America or israel....they don't have the capacity to give one crap about any people of color especially blacks


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

So I am going to step aside from this conversation to note that I know lots of successful to extremely successful Africans and other men and women of color.

Just check out techworld.

If you suck at life, it is your fault.












Oprah wishes you would stop whining.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> So I am going to step aside from this conversation to note that I know lots of successful to extremely successful Africans and other men and women of color.
> 
> Just check out techworld.
> 
> If you suck at life, it is your fault.


Yea it was my grandparents and parents fault too...that they lived in backwoods and of course they couldn't ride the school bus or go to school with them white kids

My point is bill gates don't love anyone...and he been saying and praying For a disease and depopulation....well now he got his disease



Amos69 said:


> So I am going to step aside from this conversation to note that I know lots of successful to extremely successful Africans and other men and women of color.
> 
> Just check out techworld.
> 
> ...


I really really hate her


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Bill gates is obsessed with depopulation...for the last 15 years he keep predicting and hoping some plague will kill BILLIONS of people...years ago he said "we" are working on ways to take the earth from 10 billion people to 3 billion...and soon after we had the gay agenda and the me too agenda...you get awards for being gay and not having kids and punished for straight men behavior that leads to kids... especailly if youre black...they even gave us a gay loving colored president as a blue print....go ahead and be simple minded and call me crazy...you laughing at me and I'm laughing at you and your blistful ignorance


Holy shyt. Did you really say "gay loving colored president"? WTF is wrong with you?! That. Is. Not. Okay.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

LoLo SF said:


> Holy shyt. Did you really say "gay loving colored president"? WTF is wrong with you?! That. Is. Not. Okay.


So are you saying Obama didn't love gays?


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

Nope. What I am saying is you are a bigot.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Be prepared people....one case of a uber driver getting or spreading corona and uber will do just like the NBA and a lot of other companies....be fore warned


The GRUBBERMINT WILL SHUT IT DOWN.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So are you saying Obama didn't love gays?


Not as much as me. I was calling for marriage equality when he was still "evolving". You're on a weird tangent. You won't find anti-queer sentiment too popular here.

Why are you left-baiting, by the way?


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Just like 2010 1 island split by race...only the black side ends up with a deadly "earthquake" and Israel who kill Palestinians babies for fun...just so happen to be right there with mobile hospitals and organ removing equipment and they were really devoted to helping them poor blacks..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You having a bad day? Here's a sucker kid

I predict a threadlock soon


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Yea it was my grandparents and parents fault too...that they lived in backwoods and of course they couldn't ride the school bus or go to school with them white kids
> 
> My point is bill gates don't love anyone...and he been saying and praying For a disease and depopulation....well now he got his disease
> 
> ...


Me thinks YOU just hate any and everyone who doesn't accept eating and burning Cowchips as a normal place in existence.

Losers going to lose.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I keep telling myself that! It's all for clicks and viewers/ratings. But when I hear about Disneyland and professional sport leagues shutting down; shit! Makes me worry!


Ridesharing irresponsibility is only outdone by their greed. I'd be surprised if they shut down the apps but I'd be more surprised if drivers just stopped driving.

Markets like SF, NY where many don't own cars because everybody uses ridesharing are cash cows.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> This is literally fear mongering. Is there a risk? Sure. Is a shutdown of all rideshare inevitable? That's for you to prove to us if you believe that.
> 
> The fact is, there are already cases of it related to rideshare and Uber knows about it. The app still works for now.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> no white man has EVER helped black people or any people of color..without it being a sick twisted hidden agenda


Incorrect. Back when I was in my early twenties I was out while running errands one day when I walked past a black teenager, probably 18 or 19 years old, at a bus stop. He was obviously in considerable distress - he was walking around in circles and looked like he was about to start crying. I stopped to ask him what was wrong and he said he was lost. After talking to him for less than a minute it was clear that he had some developmental issues and needed help. I told him that my car was nearby and that if he wanted I would take him home and he agreed.

It took about half an hour of driving around the local area before he finally recognised where he was and was able to give me directions to his house. When we got there his mother answered the door and beckoned for me to go inside. She was on the phone to someone, and said, "It's ok. He's here now. White man brought him home".

She thanked me and I left her house. There's nothing more to the event than that. But it shows that you are wrong.

Earlier than that, when I was around 10 and growing up in Greenlawn, NY (yes, it is as white middle class as it sounds) I was playing outside our house in the cul-de-sac. A black boy, about the same age as me, came down the street into the dead end. He was riding too fast to take a U turn to exit the cul-de-sac and wiped out in front of me. He was bleeding on one knee and an elbow. I asked him if he was ok and then I said to him, "Come on, my mother will help you". I took him to the front door and called to my mother and explained what had happened. She cleaned his wounds in the kitchen and then bandaged them. He said he was ok to get back on his bike and he did. He left and we didn't see him again.

That's all there is to that event, too. And again, it shows you are wrong.

In my sixty grade elementary class there was a black girl called Charlene. She wasn't academic, and she didn't get a lot of help from the other students. But I liked her. She was a nice girl, and I helped her with the work. Because I saw her as a friend and because she needed help. At one of the parent-teacher meetings our teacher mentioned to her mother that I helped her a lot.

Again, that's all there is to that, and it shows you're wrong.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bobby you have a bad attitude.
Check yourself
Before you Wreck yourself.

If you dont handle this business
It will Handle you.

And remember
When you are pointing a finger
3 more on the same hand
Are pointing RIGHT BACK AT YOU !


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Be prepared people....one case of a uber driver getting or spreading corona and uber will do just like the NBA and a lot of other companies....be fore warned


There already has been one so... Nope


----------



## SharingMyRidres (Feb 11, 2020)

Buck-a-mile said:


> You need to read about the Gate's Foundation.
> 
> You are so uninformed, I'm embarrassed for you.


I Assume the the press about gates philanthropy is true. My question is if he's giving away so much money how is he still worth $100 billion?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

SharingMyRidres said:


> I Assume the the press about gates philanthropy is true. My question is if he's giving away so much money how is he still worth $100 billion?


Because he finance diseases and African depopulation programs....i wouldn't be surprise if he isn't behind this corona outbreak


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Lucky for Uber their are not tests available to drivers or most sick people.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber Drivers and their cars are _Super Transmitters_ of Covid-19 for certain.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

It's a wrap









maybe Burkas are a good idea too


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

SharingMyRidres said:


> I Assume the the press about gates philanthropy is true. My question is if he's giving away so much money how is he still worth $100 billion?


Investments.....


----------



## kaitkait (Jun 7, 2019)

not really, they would probably close their corporate office and make people work from home but not the drivers. They give two ****s about us.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I'm not going waste my time with the simple minded....yeah ok a white man get in front of a camera and say "hey look I'm helping blacks" and we fall for it over and over again huh....it has never happened...no white man has EVER helped black people or any people of color..without it being a sick twisted hidden agenda


Bless your hateful heart


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Bless your hateful heart


Bill Gates is the head of the Africa depopulation agenda....


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Be prepared people....one case of a uber driver getting or spreading corona and uber will do just like the NBA and a lot of other companies....be fore warned


I tested positive 3 days ago and feel fine. I've only been doing 8-10 airport trips a day to keep everyone safe. Lol


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Jctbay said:


> I tested positive 3 days ago and feel fine. I've only been doing 8-10 airport trips a day to keep everyone safe. Lol


Lord Jesus!!!


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Be prepared people....one case of a uber driver getting or spreading corona and uber will do just like the NBA and a lot of other companies....be fore warned


The only way Uber would cease operation for a while would be through a state order, not because of Covid-19 numbers.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> As a person who spent half my life on a hospital floor, it's time to take this s*** seriously.


Which asylum were you committed to?


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

BigBadDriver said:


> Which asylum were you committed to?


 lmfao


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Be prepared people....one case of a uber driver getting or spreading corona and uber will do just like the NBA and a lot of other companies....be fore warned


Be prepared people....one case of a 7-11 worker getting or spreading corona and 7-11 will do just like the NBA and a lot of other companies....be fore warned

Be prepared people....one case of a Staples worker getting or spreading corona and Staples will do just like the NBA and a lot of other companies....be fore warned

Be prepared people....one case of a CVS worker getting or spreading corona and CVS will do just like the NBA and a lot of other companies....be fore warned

Be prepared people....one case of a Wendys worker getting or spreading corona and Wendys will do just like the NBA and a lot of other companies....be fore warned

Be prepared people....one case of a McDonalds worker getting or spreading corona and McDonalds will do just like the NBA and a lot of other companies....be fore warned

Be prepared people....one case of a [supermarket brand here] worker getting or spreading corona and [supermarket brand] will do just like the NBA and a lot of other companies....be fore warned

Be prepared people....one case of a Massage Envy worker getting or spreading corona and Massage Envy will do just like the NBA and a lot of other companies....be fore warned

Be prepared people....one case of a K-Mart worker getting or spreading corona and K-Mart will do just like the NBA and a lot of other companies....be fore warned

Be prepared people....one case of a WalMart worker getting or spreading corona and WalMart will do just like the NBA and a lot of other companies....be fore warned

Be prepared people....one case of a Target worker getting or spreading corona and Target will do just like the NBA and a lot of other companies....be fore warned

Good thing there's Lyft


----------

